# Some older pics.. Wanna see what a blown shock does?



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The shocks were replaced a while ago I just forgot to ever post these pics. But don't try going over any type of bump with no rear shocks... I took them out and the shaft literatly fell right through the cylinder.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Get off the GRASS!!!!! Damn kids, hahahahah.
I really like the 1st pic.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice pics....what's with name change? You're confusing us old folks.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Yeah, first picture looks really cool. I especially like how you aligned it with the two benches and lightpost. :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

irontom said:


> Yeah, first picture looks really cool. I especially like how you aligned it with the two benches and lightpost. :thumbup:


To be honest, all by accident

But yeah the shock going out makes the sucker squat now doesn't it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Timbo said:


> Nice pics....what's with name change? You're confusing us old folks.



tee hee sorry bout that but it had to be done.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

making me fall in love all over again....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice car and nice pics


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Yes that first picture does look hot. You should drop it, you already got the boost :thumbup:


----------

